# Guy in Toronto charged with sexual assault for touching/slapping girls butts



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Caught on video and charged. As seen on Global TV.
What's wrong with this world today when even a harmless butt grab is considered sexual ass-ault.

Thanks, I finished my glass of whine.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm with the cops on this one.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, you can't go around grabbing butts.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Past early high school this behavior isn't normal. And never normal with strangers. I taught in HS for years and boys grow out of it. But to complete strangers is deranged.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Nothing wrong with the world nor with the law. Touching inappropriately is and should be considered sexual assault, period.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Chito said:


> Nothing wrong with the world nor with the law. Touching inappropriately is and should be considered sexual assault, period.


Absolutely. I don't want anyone doing that to my wife or daughter or my friends wives or daughters.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> Caught on video and charged. As seen on Global TV.
> What's wrong with this world today when even a harmless butt grab is considered sexual ass-ault.
> 
> Thanks, I finished my glass of whine.


Most repugnant post ever.... Shame on you.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah im with the cops on this one too. Im sure you wouldn't want someone running around grabbing your wife or daughters ass. And stuff like that can escalate easily if left unchecked. One day the sick [email protected]@k won't be able to get his rocks off squeezing ass anymore and he could go off and rape someone. The college boy "it's just an ass grab" attitude is BS. Believe it or not some girls actually let you squeeze their ass all you want. Trick is you have to talk to them, maybe shell out for a nice meal or two and most importantly stop being the greasy [email protected]@hole high fiving his buddy cause he just scared the hell out of some chick by putting his hands on her ass.


----------



## J-75 (Jul 29, 2010)

This behaviour was somewhat prevalent here in the 50's in some recently established immigrant communities. It was both common and acceptable in their native countries, but wasn't warmly received when practiced on women of a different cultural background. Maybe today the explanation is still valid. I had a Canadian-born aunt that was victim to this practice a few times, and really disliked it, so she avoided walking in certain areas where it was likely to happen. Back then, a cop would just laugh if she would have reported it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

This is real life, not Mad Men, you can't go around doing that.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Perhaps fortunately and unfortunately, the term "sexual assault" covers an awful lot of ground...in addition to a lot of awful ground. 

Swiping a towel from a hotel, and what Bernie Madoff did, are both "theft" under the law, even though the one is obviously a lot worse than the other. In the case of deceiving people and taking what is not yours, we have certainly, and easily, come to accept that two very different degrees of severity and consequence can fall under the same heading. In the case of sexual assault, we have an unfortunately lengthy history treating things at the more extreme end as terrible acts, but things at the other end of the scale as "just how men behave", rather than being wrong. It will continue to take a while before we readily and widely accept all those things at the less severe end of the spectrum as "sexual assault" the way we easily accept that swiping a $1.49 candy bar is "theft", even if it isn't devastating to the victim.

If the doofus that was charged did not receive an open invitation to grab/slap the butts, then he has assaulted. Same way that if you slapped me on the face and I didn't ask you to, you have assaulted me. And in the world of assaults, we differentiate between those that have a sexual component to them (which certain body parts and actions do), and those which are not sexual.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

:30171373:


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

To make some joke about this assault, or to try and come up with some sort of justification for the perps behaviour, is really not funny or acceptable in 2013.

Man up and grow up.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Here's some info regarding the law in Canada...

http://zvulony.ca/2010/articles/criminal-law/sex-assault/

The guy that was arrested should keep his hands to himself...

Or at least be on the receiving end of a little unwelcome groping at the old crowbar motel...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Come on, your just a


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there...who are you calling a troll...???...

Sexual assault is a serious matter...no matter how you trivialize the issue...

My post count here negates you troll accusation...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

There was a report last week about some guy in one city who is creeping up on single women walking home at night, sort of tackling them by the legs and then removing their shoes and running off with them...they had a reenactment of the...crime?...then showed a map with lots of dots on it, places where he has struck I guess...not sure what type of assault category this falls into. Theres a lot of freaking weirdos over here and at lest this guy isn`t hurting his victims, not yet anyways...but sadly there are many stories than end badly for victims.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

jimihendrix said:


> Hey there...who are you calling a troll...???...
> 
> Sexual assault is a serious matter...no matter how you trivialize the issue...
> 
> My post count here negates you troll accusation...


Hoooo sh!t, my bad, seriously. Thas was intended to the OP, not you! I'm really sorry!
I should have make it clearer. I really think the OP is a troll to throw that bucket of crabs overhere.

Envoyé depuis mon Galaxy Nexus avec Tapatalk


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> ..... at lest this guy isn`t hurting his victims, not yet anyways...but sadly there are many stories than end badly for victims.


(S)He is hurting his victims. Imagine how they feel now, having to keep looking over their shoulder wondering if this is going to happen again. Any assault has to be taken seriously, and dealt with appropriately.


----------

